# Code verrouillage d'activation que faire ?



## alexlande (6 Février 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde depuis un mois que j'ai ce problème là , j'ai réinitialiser l'iphone mini 13 et un code de verrouillage mais venu à la suite du reset avec le pc sur itunes 

J'ai surement oublier de ne pas avoir déconnecter mon identifiant icloud , j'ai téléphone à mainte reprise à apple , première demande , envoi de la facture d'achat et mon numéro IME j'ai eu un retour accepter mais refuser à cause d'une demande de récupération que je n'ai pas fait du tout , deux ième demande il y a 4 jours et aucune confirmation cette fois , je vais attendre deux mois comme ça sans me servir de mon iphone ???? Je trouve leur démarche trop longue .... Si vous avez une solution plus rapide je la veux bien svp merci à vous également je vous réponds des le premier commentaire


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

Bonjour , 

Avez vous suivi les indications Apple ?


----------



## alexlande (6 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Avez vous suivi les indications Apple ?


Bonjour , oui deux dois et deux fois rien pris en compte


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , oui deux dois et deux fois rien pris en compte


Dans ce cas il vaudrait mieux te déplacer dans un Apple Store. 
Je me doute que si tu en avais un à coté de chez toi tu l'aurais déjà fait, mais si tu veux récupérer ton Tél je pense que ce serait le plus efficace.


----------



## alexlande (6 Février 2022)

Bonjour ericse je l'ai déjà fait ils ont pas voulue non plus j'ai était chez iconcept pour tant


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

Ou avez vous acheté cet iPhone ?


----------



## alexlande (6 Février 2022)

Chez bouygue


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Chez bouygue


Passez les voir


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour ericse je l'ai déjà fait ils ont pas voulue non plus j'ai était chez iconcept pour tant


Je ne pense pas qu'un revendeur puisse intervenir, mais plutôt un Apple Store : https://www.apple.com/fr/retail/storelist/
Ou sinon le vendeur.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Ou sinon le vendeur.


À condition que Bouygues ne renvoie notre ami alexlande chez Apple. Parfois, c'est compliqué chez Apple, surtout par internet et dans un Apple Store un gars mal embouché va renvoyer chez le vendeur et donc, ça tourne en rond, rond, rond !


----------

